# Check out pics of my new purchase .. Nissan Altima 2.5S !!!!



## bluebird_fan (Jul 2, 2005)

Well hello every1. 

At last I was able to find time and take pics of my new ride nissan altima 2005.
It was time to get rid of the Nissan Bluebird SSS (93) 


Nissan Altima 2005 2.5S (C-VTC EFI) 2500cc
Auto Trans.
41.000 Miles
Rear Parking Sensors
16" Stock Alloys
Front Fog Lights
Cassette/Radio + 4 Speakers
Rear A/C
Location Abu Dhabi, UAE (Persian Gulf)
Price: 8700 US $ (32.000 AED)

Let me know what do you think guys....... !!!


----------



## bluebird_fan (Jul 2, 2005)

*Is this the right place to post my car pics ??*

Hi every1.
Is this the right place to post my car pics ?? or is there something called Member Rides. lemme know ...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice, stock Altima. Can't wait to see the upgrades you do to it.


----------



## SeRViiCiiO (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice! I wanted to get my Altima in white but i went opposite!
2003 Altima 2.5 Super Black-


----------

